# QLD - Bull shark - Logan River 09/11/13



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

So I went down to logan river around 3pm at alberton road boat ramp.
The wind was blowing allot but I don't really mind the wind.
Got out onto the water did some plastic flicking but caught nothing..
About 7ish I started casting out my big rod with a bit of mullet flesh on the hook.
Waited for 10 min and my reel started going crazy, at first I thought it may of been
a catfish but it kept screaming picked it up and 5 min later brought a 88cm bull shark
alongside of my kayak.. I was pretty excited and semi scared lol 
Got some pliers to lift the shark out.. I had to use my wooden donger to knock it out before
I put it into the front hatch of my yak and even then it was flapping about.

Even saw 2 sharks come up out of the water as I was heading back to the ramp which was scary in the
dark.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good fun Canaryfisher, but they're hardly a canary. Great fighters, great eating.

Enjoy.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done!! Good to see they are around. I hardly caught one at all last year, they were very quiet. Hopefully I'll get out for a session on the little buggers soon.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great catch ! Well done on safely it getting back. I think I'd just cut the toothy thing off.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

canaryfisher said:


> Even saw 2 sharks come up out of the water as I was heading back to the ramp which was scary in the
> dark.


 :shock:

As in surface feeding or swimming across the top?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

koich said:


> canaryfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Even saw 2 sharks come up out of the water as I was heading back to the ramp which was scary in the
> ...


I can't comment on what Canaryfisher saw but I have seen them jump out of the water sometimes. Not quite sure what they're doing when it happens. But I have seen them get some serious air, up to 5-6ft high with twists and somersaults, really quite spectacular when it happens. Not massive sharks, just little river bullies about 1m long. Maybe they're being chased by something else.....


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah bugger that.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I think they are getting the parasites off their skin when they breach.. I think stingrays do it for the same reason.


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure, maybe surface feeding cause on my fishfinder I saw a heap bait fish.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work on the shark, I'll have to get one eventually due to what I hear about their fighting and eating qualities. I've also seen small sharks jumping very high also while in the Pine River, they were roughly 1-1.5 metres in length. However I have also seen a very large shark leap clear out of the water also while I was about half way between Coochiemudlo island and Stradbroke island. It was very large and reminded myself and a couple of boats that were also there of the footage from South Africa with the GWS chasing the seals. It just so happened that moments later a few dugong swam past. I definitely felt very small and exposed for a bit.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice catch, have half heartedly chased them when fishing for jacks. Maybe this summer.


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have seen a +2.5m bull jump clear of the water about 20m from our boat in the Hawkesbury River. Im a keen spear fisherman as well and seen a few sharks but due to the size of this thing I haven't dipped a toe in the Hawkesbury river since.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > canaryfisher said:
> ...


See 'em all the time here in Hayes Inlet. Top or bottom of the tide at dusk or dawn...they fly out of the water chasing mullet or herring, twisting and squirming, sometimes full somersaults with pike...pardon the pun. Great to watch ! Every now and them you'll see 'em jump in the main channel when crossing the road bridge. Like you say, just meteries.


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

you ripper,
love them sharks. good fight, good feed.
nice work.


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

It was a pain in the ass doing the filleting and skinning due to it being my first time..
The taste well..... It didn't taste like anything, my brother said it tasted like normal flake but I guess its been ages since I've had flake to know.
Not sure I'd catch them to eat them anymore.
catching them I will still do.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

canaryfisher said:


> It was a pain in the ass doing the filleting and skinning due to it being my first time..
> The taste well..... It didn't taste like anything, my brother said it tasted like normal flake but I guess its been ages since I've had flake to know.
> Not sure I'd catch them to eat them anymore.
> catching them I will still do.


You don't need to skin them CF. Once gutted, cut into fillets or steaks, making sure you _cut through the skin from the inside out_. Otherwise you'll do your filleting knife in quite quickly.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

this is a time lapse of one jumping at the seaway (courtesy of red)










good for scaring kids too


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been seeing the bull sharks jump this year too. There is a lot of news about them up here at the moment, a lot of talk about how thick they are and how out of balance the ecosystem is. The commercial and recreational fishos are getting hammered by them and they're all complaining.

I didn't realise they were good eating, I might have to bring the next one home with me. I'm guessing you'd get some nice boneless fillets off them.


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea I cut the tail off on land to bleed it.
I may go again just for fun..


----------



## nickdec (Aug 13, 2010)

Quite few around 1.5 - 2 metres jump around jumpin, quite a sight. Had one land on the beach amongst the land based fishos once - quite a few lost interest after that! I have had one jump more than its length taking a live squid under a float out the back of the yak, pretty spectacular


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

anyone seen any of size in the logan river? I wakeboard in there a fair bit and have seen small fins on a few occasions. There must be some bigger ones down there so we don't muck around in the water.


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

We used to fish for them when we were kids up at Waterford we got quite a few up around 6 ft and we pulled one up next to the boat that was at least 3/4 the length of the 12ft boat.


----------

